# Why modern PCT is flawed and what we should be doing instead



## brock8282 (Feb 24, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/stories/highlights/17959279279047930/?hl=en

if you rather pull it up from your phone app, deanstm on ig then go to the saved story PCT, not PCT recap, but PCT.

Too lazy to regurgitate all the info, but I think this method is much more scientifically sound and quite a bit different then what I see the normal Internet forum bro science pct to be. 

if you refuse to use instagram, here's a youtube video watch
warning you now though, its hard to listen as he is boring a boring speaker.

short recap of what to do instead
wait 5 half lives before starting pct, for a test e cycle this would be 5 weeks
start with 2000iu of hcg e2d, 25mg arom e2d, 20mg nolva ed. 
after 20 days get bloodwork, if test is in normal range drop hcg and begin serm treatment to stimulate 
100mg clomid ed, after 2 weeks drop Aromasin and lower clomid to 50mg ed
after 4 weeks of serm treatment do bloodwork, assess lh/fsh if normal lower clomid 25mg ed for 2 weeks and then hopefully hpta is fully functioning.

if you think this is too complicated, don't do steroids or accept being on a dose for life and blast and cruise.

explanation in links provided. im not nearly smart enough to come up with this stuff on my own.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 24, 2020)

PCT is for quitters


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 24, 2020)

Spongy said:


> PCT is for quitters



more seriously it's a bit silly if you are planning to pct and then do another cycle right away, if you are going to do 12 on 12 off 12 on 12 off etc etc, you are better off blast n cruise and its likely much better for your body health wise to go that route at that point. 
 ive never done one, I waited to do steroids until I was in a place mentally where I was ready to commit to being on a dose for life and disciplined enough to try to get to my ultimate goal of becoming an IFBB pro.


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 25, 2020)

Very flawed.   That's why I just stay on the gain train !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2020)

Pct worked well the first few cycles I ran then not so much . I found it impossible to keep any aas gains after pct .


----------



## Viduus (Feb 25, 2020)

I’ve posted a few times regarding this topic. It was Dr. Dean on a Advices radio podcast that got me thinking along these lines. The guy is beyond brilliant.. love listening to him.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 25, 2020)

Sticky worthy...?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2020)

16 week pct for just running a small test cycle? I've never ran a pct either but if you can't recover from a small  test cycle then you had problems to begin with.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 25, 2020)

Seeker said:


> 16 week pct for just running a small test cycle? I've never ran a pct either but if you can't recover from a small  test cycle then you had problems to begin with.



one thing someone could do is switch to short esters like test prop for the last 4-6 weeks or even run an oral for 4-6 weeks after stopping longer esters, 5 half lives of an oral would mean they could start after roughly 2 days or for prop a week? (can't remember the exact half life of prop right now.) I try to do this when I blast that way when I am on a cruise dose I am actually on a cruise dose and I find my bloodwork gets back to normal quicker this way.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 8, 2020)

Is Clomid always in pill form ?


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2020)

Switch to shorts, taper down and stop.  No exogenous test,  HTPA resumes.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> more seriously it's a bit silly if you are planning to pct and then do another cycle right away, if you are going to do 12 on 12 off 12 on 12 off etc etc, you are better off blast n cruise and its likely much better for your body health wise to go that route at that point.
> ive never done one, I waited to do steroids until I was in a place mentally where I was ready to commit to being on a dose for life and disciplined enough to try to get to my ultimate goal of becoming an IFBB pro.


I am planning 12 on then 12 off. 
why would trt blast and cruise be better than a couple conventional PCT approach?


----------



## chandy (Jul 8, 2020)

just typing so i can come back to the thread later


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 8, 2020)

Once you pin your in bro.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 8, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Pct worked well the first few cycles I ran then not so much . I found it impossible to keep any aas gains after pct .



definitely agree with this. Even with my cycles being modest with just test and test and dbol. I’ll think I’m keeping it then slowly the weight and strength starts to drop.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 8, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Once you pin your in bro.


I didn’t really think through what i meant. 
I should have said:
Im six weeks in. Six weeks remaining.  
Im planning a conventional PCT, but would like to know why Brock is advocating TRT blast and cruise over 12 weeks on, 12 weeks off.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 8, 2020)

I think he's saying it would be easier on your body and health long term, or something such as that.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 9, 2020)

Its not better! Its only worth it if your collecting a pay check for it, or are an aspiring pro. Nothing wrong with being safe and responsible! Blasting and cruising is nothing more then a continuation of cycles. 

TrT is using the minimum amount of exogenous testosterone to get you back into the normal range for you age. 270-1070 ng/dl. 

The personal cycling choices you make will determine the outcome of your recovery from crashed testosterone levels. If you prefer being ON more then being OFF, then pct is not for you! It is YOU that determines how your recovery goes. YOU are the one that determines what compounds to use and how often you use them. Its YOU that decides weather to use ugl/research chem pct drugs or Pharma grade.

Yes even on TRT, time ON plus pct, obviously speaking hypothetically, is still the safest way to cycle.
TRT is not an excuse to cycle year round!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 9, 2020)

I will stick with my plan of a conventional PCT of 12 weeks off, jump starting with Clomid. I need to get my hands on some hcg in the next few weeks but ...

{major digression below}
I’m still pissed at my source for some test enanthate issues (i and several other customers were guinea pigs apparently, leading axiom to pull that product from their lineup.  Source didn’t reimburse or credit for what was most likely over-dosed benzoyl benzoate suspension in their Test E. Four consecutive pins gave me debilitating PIP and test flu.  I’ve since switched to Test C from someone else and have had only great results. 

{end digression—sorry to hi-jack the thread, Brock}

So, I’ll get some bloods done to see if my
endogenous Test is decent, then decide whether to continue down the off/on path or blast/cruise path.  

Doom, Yea I understand blast and cruise is not an excuse or the same as recklessly running on cycle for extended period.  Never can be too careful or knkw who might be reading though, so no harm in spelling that out.  Thanks.


----------



## Lumicko (Jul 11, 2020)

I plan to stop juicing and lift naturally only... 
So I guess I should do this type of PCT ? this long but hopefully effective PCT to kickstart my production.. hopefully I still can.. was blasting and cruising for 1year... 25yrs old...stupid me


----------

